

Uber Driver Identified In Death Of 6-Year-Old Pedestrian In San Francisco - yapcguy
http://sfist.com/2014/01/02/driver_identified_in_death_of_6-yea.php

======
yapcguy
This caught my eye.

 _> Supervisor Jane Kim wrote on Facebook after the incident that Muzzafar had
self-identified as an Uber driver. Uber later released a statement saying the
driver had not being "doing a trip on the Uber system" at the time and
Supervisor Kim later revised her statement, naming him as a "non-taxi, for-pay
driver." Uber declined to clarify to SFist whether the driver may have been
available for Uber rides at the time._

Supervisor Kim's statement, in the link below, raised questions about the
standard of driving of those working for Uber, Lyft, Sidecar, etc:

> _In addition, the driver was a non-taxi, for-pay driver. Certainly this
> incident raises questions regarding the driver training and selection
> process for the increasing number of ride share drivers on our city streets.
> While emerging driver service apps fulfill an important need for flexible
> on-demand transportation in San Francisco, we must examine a universal
> baseline of scrutiny and safety oversight for these services._
> [http://sfist.com/2014/01/01/7-year-
> old_girl_struck_and_kille...](http://sfist.com/2014/01/01/7-year-
> old_girl_struck_and_killed_i.php)

Is it unfair? The following comment on SFAppeal lists a string of accidents
involving Uber drivers in San Francisco.

[http://sfappeal.com/2014/01/uber-distances-itself-from-
drive...](http://sfappeal.com/2014/01/uber-distances-itself-from-driver-
arrested-for-allegedly-striking-and-killing-6-year-old/#comment-1184563542)

Finally, here is Uber's statement, where they emphasize that the driver was
not actively "doing a trip" at the time.

[http://blog.uber.com/2014/01/01/statement-on-new-years-
eve-a...](http://blog.uber.com/2014/01/01/statement-on-new-years-eve-
accident/)

